# Model #1855 Oliver - 90 hp



## francisskloss (Oct 20, 2004)

Any advice on where would be the best place to place an old and tired Oliver Tractor for sale? I will give ebay a shot but was wondering if there are any other websites to try?


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

We have a classified section here where you can list it. You might also want to check out : 
http://www.ytmag.com/


----------



## bear (Oct 20, 2003)

welcome to the forum franciss. you can list right here at tractorforum in the classified section


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

By the way, your Oliver doesn't look as old and tired as some others I have seen. How does it run?


----------



## francisskloss (Oct 20, 2004)

Thanks much for the feedback. WHEN it's running, it runs good. The steering needs fixing. I don't use it hardly at all and the last time I tried, it didn't want to start. It's suffering from lack of attention. I am a John Deere guy but thought this Oliver was a good enough buy. So far it's got a rebuilt injection pump and injectors and the radiator fixed. The problem is I don't have much confidence in this tractor and figure it should go to someone who wants to tinker with it. I consider it "retired".... it's plowing days are OVER.


----------



## Fern(Mi) (Jan 17, 2005)

*Oliver Price?*

I may be interested if the price were right to off set shipping freight to Michigan, for 1855 Oliver.

Fernan


----------



## francisskloss (Oct 20, 2004)

*Oliver Price*

I was asking $2,600 but that was before I went to go move it and the motor is now stuck. The rain cap failed. Now, I am trying to hold out for $2,150 with all the usable parts. A guy from Iowa expressed an interest and I got a quote from a trucking outfit I've used before. They have a rate of $1,200 to haul the tractor from South Texas to Iowa. I'm not looking at a map but I'm guessing Michigan in about twice as far away. Thanks for asking.


----------



## mark777 (Jul 23, 2004)

*Oliver Price*

That's a beauty waiting to happen.

All four and half tons of her.

Mark


----------

